# VAHC Monster Nov 13th auction....



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

For those interested in going...

Reminder: Register by Oct 30th to avoid a $10 late registration fee! Details below.

VAHC Members and Auction Buyers & Sellers:

It's time again for our 13th annual Fall VAHC Monster Auction. This year the auction is being held on Saturday, Nov 13th so mark your calendar.

Remember - the fall auction replaces the November club meeting.

Any members wishing to sell at the auction please contact Dave at [email protected] with a phone number and membership number to register.

Anyone wishing to sell in the November auction must register by October 30 to avoid the $10 late registration fee.

This auction is a fundraiser for Project PIABA with all club proceeds going save the Amazon rainforests!

In order to help ensure that the auction doesn't run too long we have limited all sellers to a maximum of 20 items. If you bring more than 20 they will be counted as donations.

Please ensure that everything to be auctioned is clearly labeled and your sellers form is properly filled in. All items need to be on the tables by 9:15 so please be on time. We will have people checking that items are labeled properly and placing them on the tables. All the rules are available on the web site as well.

Members that will only be buying at the auction don't need to register in advance but need to bring a filled in buyers form to the auction.

We need helpers to set up in the morning (7:30-8am), to clean up in the evening, runners for the day and we'll also need people throughout the day to help with odd jobs. Contact Dave if you are able to help or sign up at the October 1st club meeting. Rumor has it there will be free coffee and treats before 8:30 for those who help setup.

The buyers and sellers forms as well as driving directions will be available on the club's website.

There will be food and drinks available for purchase onsite. Volunteers eat for free!

Auction reminders and tips from Dave, our auctioneer:

? All fish must be properly bagged in fish bags (no Ziploc bags), with no more than 1/3 water (leaving at least 2/3 room for air).

? Sellers are limited to 20 items.

? All sellers must hand in their completed sellers form prior to 9:30 or their items will be placed on the late table and sold at the end of the day.

? All items for the auction must be labeled clearly and correctly with permanent marker.

? Anything not labeled will be considered a donation.

? If you print labels on your printer, put a piece of clear tape over it as most will not be water proof.

? Do not feed your fish for 24 hours before bagging them.

? Please make sure that only proper fish bags are used and that plants are bagged in minimal water. If you need fish bags stop by your local fish store and purchase a few. Let's see if we can have a dry auction this year.

? Please don't bring old chemicals and medications.

? No more than 4 bags of one item.

? Sellers do not need to fill in buyers forms, they will receive their bidding card when they hand in their sellers forms.

? Anyone other than sellers wanting a bidding card must fill out a buyers form, even VAHC club members.

? Bring a cooler or box for all your purchases.

Any questions please contact me at [email protected] - Thank You -Dave
________
Eve


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmmm... I wonder if I'll make it to this one! Still need those low-tech plants and on a Saturday this is a great excuse to go out for the day 

Have they always asked that people pre-register even just as buyers? I much prefer the drop-in option.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is it?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The auction will be in the school gym of St Pius X School - 1150 Mount Seymour Road, North Vancouver.
Registration for sellers and buyers between 8:30 and 9:30 .. Auction starts at 10 am.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

When will the auction start? *heehee* THX


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> The auction will be in the school gym of St Pius X School - 1150 Mount Seymour Road, North Vancouver.
> Registration for sellers and buyers between 8:30 and 9:30 .. *Auction starts at 10 am*.


See above !


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hopeing to make it out to this one.....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

A question regarding non members, i know we can bring the cash with us to register as a member of the society for a meeting, but im wondering for the auction if you are allowed to bring your spouse (whos not really into the hobby yet) as a control measure without them being a member


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> The auction will be in the school gym of St Pius X School - 1150 Mount Seymour Road, North Vancouver.
> Registration for sellers and buyers between 8:30 and 9:30 .. Auction starts at 10 am.


 Too bad they cant have it someplace more central.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> A question regarding non members, i know we can bring the cash with us to register as a member of the society for a meeting, but im wondering for the auction if you are allowed to bring your spouse (whos not really into the hobby yet) as a control measure without them being a member


yep you can bring your friends and family etc... to it. There usually is lots of seating. For example every year my mom came...mostly for control reasons so I don't buy like 3 fish tanks....I think this year I will come alone.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't need to be a member to go to the auction , or to buy.. But there is no debit or credit card sales . You will need to bring cash.. Everyone is welcome .. You need to register to bid.. That's just to get a bid card so they can keep track of who bought what for how much so successful bidders can settle up when done. It is a bit of a trek for those of us out of Vancouver , but the auction is only once a year ..The VAHC is non -profit .. That gym has been used for the auction for several years now .. The club gets it for a decent rate, and there's lots of room for everyone there.


----------



## sick lid (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Too bad they cant have it someplace more central.


Also too bad it is held so late in the year. The roads can be bad at this time of year for people coming from out of town.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I wish they had somewhere that was a little closer for anyone who DOESN'T live downtown or in North Van... It's a long trek if you only want a few small bits and pieces... I will probably bow out again this year.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to clarify,

Everyone is welcome. In fact they encourage kids to come as well. Last year there were a few kids who helps out as runners for the auction items and they got some freebees. It's a family event so everyone come.

Unfortunately EVERYONE who plans on bidding MUST register. This is the only way we can track down who bids for collecting or paying money out as each bidder/seller gets a bidding card. If you don't have a card, you can't bid. Even if you didn't buy anything, it's ok to register as it doesn't cost a penny to buy or sell (there's a $10 late registration fee if you don't register in time for sellers).

If you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me.
________
Aleksa19


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a member of VAHC. Can't I just use my member number or do I still have to register?


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

You still need to register upon arrival, but you will be using your current member number.
So I will keep my lucky number 13.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

info on were it is? adress


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

For those of you asking me to bring fish to VAHC. Please bring a cooler and a ziplock bag or two. You can put warm water in the ziplock bag and your fish will last till end of day. I will pack the fish as if I am shipping them out.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Come one come all.....I am sooo excited....


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

13th Annual Monster Aquatic Auction
The Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club

is holding its

13th Annual Monster Aquatic Auction

on

Saturday November 13, 2010.

in the school gym of

*St Pius X School Gym

1150 Mount Seymour Road, North Vancouver*
see maps below for directions

Registration 8:30 am - 9:30 am

Auction Starts at 10:00 am sharp!

Hundreds of items - quality fish raised by local breeders - quality plants grown by local growers - equipment new and used - books and much more&#8230;&#8230;.

Angel Fish, Killifish, Rainbowfish, Cichlids, live bearers, betta's and catfish

Door prizes given away and raffles held throughout the day

Your Questions answered by friendly experts
No Entrance Fee

Everyone Welcome!

Food and Drinks will be for sale onsite!
This auction is a fundraiser for Project PIABA with all club proceeds going save the Amazon rainforests!

Sellers must pre register! A maximum 20 items / seller rule will be strictly enforced.
For more information, to pre-register as a Seller or Buyer or to volunteer to help email Dave Carlson or call him at 604-929-1349 from 7 - 9pm

Download the buyer's forms, sellers forms or the Auction Poster.
Big Draw News! All 2010 VAHC members will be entered to win our special membership prize. The draw will be held at 3pm at the auction. Only paid up 2011 VAHC members are eligible so be sure to renew your membership or sign up before 3pm on November 13th to qualify.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

anyone bringing any ADA stuff?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I went to the auction for the first time and I was nicely surprised how well it was organized. I got couple of nice plants, talked to some "experts", but I have to say I felt sorry for the fish. I had to leave after lunch break cause I was really cold, so I can only imagine how hard it must have been for the fish. Hopefully all of them survived. Could the auction be move to the "warmer month" in the future or have some heat going?


----------

